# Buffer overrun detected



## orenka (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
I need help in office 2003
I have problem when i open word or outlook and i start to write something
some error winodows show up with the next massage:

Buffer overrun detected!

Program:...am files\microsoft office\office 11\winword.exe

Buffer overrun been detected wich has corrupted the programs internal state. the program cannot safely continue execution and must now be terminated.

I tryed to fix word and office but the windows still popup and terminated.

someone know the solution?
thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi orenka,

You say you tried to fix things. How? Didi you run 'MS Office Diagnostics' from Word Options|Resources? Have you installed Office 2007 SP1?


----------



## orenka (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey there,
The office ver is 2003.
First i open word and then go to help=>detect and repair.
second i open control panel=>add remove programs=>microsoft office=>change=>detect and repair


----------

